# im looking for a coach



## cowheelz (Jul 11, 2011)

any coaches out there willing to help me with training for road racing and crits. i currently race in cat3 and wanting to move up but i need to get stronger and dont know how to train to get there.
i live in the Vail area.

thanks


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

USAC has a directory of coaches

several websites have listings for cycling coaches by geographic area and/or specialty


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

cowheelz said:


> any coaches out there willing to help me with training for road racing and crits. i currently race in cat3 and wanting to move up but i need to get stronger and dont know how to train to get there.
> i live in the Vail area.
> 
> thanks


We coach riders all around the world, drop us a line if you like.

See website here:
www.rstsport.com


----------

